# Texas Flood Sweeps Away Army Truck



## Dame (Jun 2, 2016)

So far three soldiers are confirmed dead and another six are missing. This has been an insane day for our military right here at home. This was at Ft. Hood.

3 dead, 6 missing after Army truck swept away in Texas flood


> HOUSTON (AP) — Three soldiers were killed and six were missing after a military truck was swept away in a rain-swollen creek on Thursday at Fort Hood, the Army said.
> 
> Fort Hood spokesman John Miller said the truck, called a Light Medium Tactical Vehicle, was using the Owl Creek Tactical Crossing, a low-water creek crossing, when swift flood waters from two days of intermittent heavy rains swept it the road. The vehicle, which resembles a flatbed truck with a walled bed and is used to carry troops, was carrying 12 soldiers when it overturned in the current, according to a statement from Fort Hood.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 2, 2016)

This shouldn't have happened.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 3, 2016)

Nine confirmed dead.

The U.S. Army has said the nine Fort Hood soldiers who died when a rain-swollen creek swept their vehicle into rushing waters were in the right place for their intended training.

Fatal Fort Hood accident raises questions about training


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 3, 2016)

So the paved road is closed because we are concerned about flooding, but the parallel dirt road is GTG?
*
Fort Hood spokesman Tyler Broadway said that 12 Fort Hood soldiers were on Thursday's convoy training exercise on a dirt road parallel to a paved road that the base had closed because of the risk of flooding.* 

I would start the witch hunt at Range Control.


----------



## Etype (Jun 4, 2016)

This was a lesson learned in both Iraq and Afghanistan- everyone except the driver gets out and walks at water obstacles. If it's too precarious to walk through, then the vehicle has no business there.

It's really unfortunate that we have to keep learning the same lessons the hard way.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 4, 2016)

Must've been one hell of a flash flood.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 4, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Must've been one hell of a flash flood.


One report said 5 feet over flood stage.
Another thing is that we have gone from flash floods to just flooding.  River SE of me has been 6.5 feet over flood stage since this morning and isn't expected below flood stage until 1000 tomorrow.
We are getting hit hard, and the ground is soaked so anything results in pooling of water.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 5, 2016)

One of the dead was a cadet who was at Fort Hood  for Cadet Troop Leader Training.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 5, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> One of the dead was a cadet who was at Fort Hood  for Cadet Troop Leader Training.


Hate, lots of hate; not directed at you of course.

Names released yet?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 5, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> <snip>Names released yet?



Yes - 8 of the 9 have been.

Fort Hood releases names of soldiers killed in training accident | Fox News

Along with Official Fort Hood released bios:

Fort Hood released eight names of the... - III Corps and Fort Hood | Facebook


----------



## Bypass (Jun 10, 2016)

What happened to common sense?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Bypass said:


> What happened to common sense?



Political Correctness.


----------



## Bypass (Jun 10, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Political Correctness.


Yeah you are right. That was a bit insensitive on my part given so many died but not one person thought "Hey Sarge, you sure about this?" Then again I'm sure there was some apprehension but you can bet your ass I would have said "Stop here I'm getting out." But that is just how I roll much to the dismay and aggravation of my NCOIC and CO. I was lucky though my NCOIC and CO were not idiots and respected my opinion.


----------

